# Ryobi router bit



## stuk4x4 (Oct 22, 2008)

So I bought a kit with 18-20 bits in it and I was using the Keyhole bit when it snapped off. Are these bits low quality or is this a rare thing? I was using it at highspeed and low tension on the router.
Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Your bits are probably of a decent quality, a keyhole bit is probably one of the easier router bits to break. The small diameter shank can be subjected to a lot of stress when working in hardwoods. You may want to use a small straight bit to plow out some of the material and make a clearance for the shank before you make the keyhole.

a decent source for replacing your bit is listed below.


http://mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_keyhl.html



From the MLCS instruction page, fyi

Follow these instructions for a safe
and successful cut.
Use a slower speed on your router. Depending on
your feed rate and type of wood, vary the speed until
you get a comfortable cut. If you do not have a
variable speed router, the MLCS #9000 Speed
Control works well with all standard routers
(except soft start models).
It is best to work with a router table against a fence
and use featherboards and stop blocks to control the
cut. But, if you work with a hand-held router, use
guides clamped in place. Because of the shape of
the bit, you must make the cut in one pass. In
difficult wood or with the largest of the bits you can
make a preliminary cut with a plain straight bit first
to clean out a majority of the wood. Also, drilling
the entry hole with a forstner bit helps, even though
all the T-slot cutters will plunge cut.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have seen keyhole bits that do not have cutting edges for making the slot and must be used after a straight bit. Put this on your do not buy list.


----------

